# Update on our Wild Pigeon



## doihavtasay (Jun 6, 2009)

Our little bird has really grown! He still does not sound like and adult, but he sure looks like one now. We have taken him outside with us and sat him in the shelf feeder so he can commune with the other birds. He has not tried to fly outside, even though he can. He is much more comfortable inside and flies in the house.

We have no pigeons out here in the burbs, so unless i can find someone in the city willing to acclimate him to a flock, I think he may just be ours forever. He is very happy. Need to buy him diapers and a much larger cage though.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh that is a cutie pie, yes, I'm in agree with you about keep him, he obviously is very comfortable at home, and you are the family for him, he won't recognize the feral pigeons, plus I'm sure he is a spoil bird, I can tell that he looks very happy 

Congratulation! for having a very good looking baby...

Ivette


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Uh oh! (and CONGRATULATION!!) Be careful, doihavtasaywe also started with one ultimately VERY happy feral pij who just wasn't interested in leaving once he found his Camelot here .... we now have 17 in our flock 

He's a beauty and a very lucky guy to have found such a loving home!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet face! Lovely lace effect with his feather pattern.


----------

